# Flower Horn - Hole in the Head



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I had my flowerhorn for two years now, and I'm noticing that there is a small hole forming in the front of his head. He's been eating regularly, and haven't seen any changes in his personality. I dosed the tank with salt, increased the temperature to 30C and I'm feeding him pellet feed that's enriched in vitamins (A,C,D). It doesn't seem to be going away, the hole is just slowly getting bigger and bigger.

I did some research and some people are saying to use Metronidazole, and it would be best to treat the fish with it internally. Would anybody recommend me using this, and if they do, if they could recommend a specific product to me?

Thanks!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.peteducation.com/ check this out


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Normally, the first step is to ensure the water is clean, usually by large water changes.Poor water conditions are a major stressor.
What is your water change regimen? We often fail to increase maintenance on a tank as the fish grow over time.What was sufficient in the beginning is seldom so after time.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

BillD said:


> Normally, the first step is to ensure the water is clean, usually by large water changes.Poor water conditions are a major stressor.
> What is your water change regimen? We often fail to increase maintenance on a tank as the fish grow over time.What was sufficient in the beginning is seldom so after time.


It's a bare bottom tank, and I clean up every time they eat. And I roughly do a 30% water change every Sunday.

I was looking at this product called Tetra Parasite Guard, I was wondering if it could be useful? It says it could treat external and internal parasites, but it's medicated through the water (tablets) so I don't think it'll be too effective to treat the internal parasites.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/fish/health-supplements-medications/parasite-guard-tablets-8-pk.html


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

i have used those tabs, when they were still called Jungle. They worked really well for the unknown issue I had. Not sure how effective it would be on HITH,I don't know how big your fish or tank is, but it does seem like you are staying on top of keeping it clean. Regardless, 30% is not a big water change, and before starting any treatment, I would do a couple of bigger changes between 50% and 75%.


----------

